# Trade me an R10 for an R15?



## jfunkk79 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a new R15 and really don't like it. I tried to get DTV to replace it with an R10 and they wouldn't. Does anyone have an R10 they'd trade me for it? Can I do that without causing trouble with DTV? I can't even tell if I'm leasing the box or if I bought it. I just really don't like the interface to the R15 and would much prefer TiVo.

~Joe


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Call DTV back and demand a DTivo instead of their POS DVR.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

DTV is far less risk than a trade from an "unknown" person. That said, should you want to trade, someone around here would likely take you up on the offer. I'd still agree with the post above and get it directly from DTV and be able to retun it for a replacement if there is a problem with the box. If the problem with DTV is they can not "guarantee" a R10, there really is not any difference as almost all of the "newer" TiVo's will get the 6.2 upgrade after calling in to DTV. 

Call them back and see what your options are...it is almost a guarantee if you call twice you get two different answers from DTV CSR's.

Despite being a "double-post" you may want to try on the R15 forum, if you have not already. Some R15 folks probably don't even read the TiVo section (especially if they like the R15) and may be more agreeable to trading...and getting you the specific R10 you want.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I think some people here are going to have some R10's for sale. I know at least of a couple people.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

jfunkk79 said:


> I can't even tell if I'm leasing the box or if I bought it.


I think this is important to find out before trading as you could have to pay for the R-15 later on if its leased.

Check your DirecTV invoice. On mine for the leased receivers, its specifically says leased where on the receivers I own it doesn't. Also if you just got the R-15 recently from DirecTV, within the last 2-3+ months, its leased.

If you do "own" I have a Philips 704 I could trade. Its more hackable than the R-10 and you can increase the HD very easy. I do have an R-10 too but thats all setup for football season so I would rather trade the 704 as thats already been wiped and clear.


----------



## azorza11405 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am really unhappy with my R-15 too, so I too have demanded an R-10 from Direct TV, but they tell me over and over that they cannot send me one. They finally said that they could not sell me one, but if I bought one from an outside source, they will give me a $100 credit. That seems to be my only choice, so I'm going onto ebay.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

azorza11405 said:


> I am really unhappy with my R-15 too, so I too have demanded an R-10 from Direct TV, but they tell me over and over that they cannot send me one. They finally said that they could not sell me one, but if I bought one from an outside source, they will give me a $100 credit. That seems to be my only choice, so I'm going onto ebay.


Some big box stores still have them...Wal-Maht, etc.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Geez, maybe now's the time to dust off my spare R10s and head off to eBay!


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

There are many available on eBay for sale. I just bought one (used, but perfect) for $113 with s/h. Goodbye POS R15...forever. Worst piece of electronic equipment I have ever owned in my 35 years. Finally wife is happy because little TiVo Man is back...me too. D* gave me a $60 credit for my troubles.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

try here http://www.weaknees.com/directv-tivo-deals.php maybe a little more money but more reliable site.

here are the upgraded ones http://www.weaknees.com/directv-tivo.php


----------



## bearymore (Sep 1, 2006)

Also take a look at http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/dsr704/. It is factory refurbished, but does not have a hard drive. The cost is $70. I bought a 200GB hard drive for $60 and ptvupgrade's formatting software for $20. I'll end up with a 182 hour DTivo for $150. They can put together a 146 hour Tivo for you, if you are uncomfortable with DIY, for $70 for the machine and $149 for the harddrive and installation.


----------

